# Gaming Laptop Budget ₹1.5 Lakhs



## Neo (Apr 13, 2016)

1) What is your budget? (INR)
1.5 Lakhs (flexible)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15'6" only
17 is too big right?


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming, programming


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: all well known brands
b. Dislike: 

Purchase place : Online or local in Delhi/Gurgoan, or is it gurugram?

And the laptop should also look good please, thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2016)

Get a quote from AZOM SYSTEM and ask for exterior customizations such as laser etching.


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2016)

Azom Laptop - Exigo
Clevo Barebone - P750DM
Display - 15.6” IPS Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
CPU - Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6500
GPU - NVIDIA GTX 980M 8GB GDDR5
RAM1 - 8GB 2133MHz DDR4
RAM2 - 8GB 2133MHz DDR4
RAM3 - Empty
RAM4 - Empty
Storage1 - SATA 2.5” 1TB 5400rpm HDD
Storage2 - Empty (SATA 2.5" HDD/SSD)
Storage3 - M.2 2280 120GB SATA SSD
Storage4 - Empty (M.2 2280 SSD)
Wireless - Intel Wireless-AC 8260, dual band, 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.2
Sound - Sound Blaster X-FI MB5, 2 x Onkyo Speakers
Card Reader - 6-in-1 Push-Push Card reader
Keyboard - Customizable backlit, anti-ghost keys
Camera - 2.0M FHD Video camera
Battery - 8 cell (82Wh)

Operating System - Microsoft Windows 10 Professional 64-bit (Pre-loaded)

Price - ₹ 1,55,000

- - - Updated - - -

Go? What do other brands, like Alienwares, have to offer?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2016)

Neo said:


> Azom Laptop - Exigo
> Clevo Barebone - P750DM
> Display - 15.6” IPS Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
> CPU - Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6500
> ...



Other brands will offer GTX970M, not above that for 1.5lakh


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2016)

Hm. Thanks goku, anupan
Will be buying this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2016)

^ Ask them to switch the 5400 rpm drive with 7200 one. Clevo laptops have the latter by default.


----------



## Neo (Apr 17, 2016)

okay ty


----------



## Tomal (Apr 27, 2016)

These are some best gaming Laptop within your range.
ASUS ROG G752VT-DH72
 MSI GT72 Dominator G-831
MSI GT72 Dominator Pro G-034


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2016)

Tomal said:


> These are some best gaming Laptop within your range.
> ASUS ROG G752VT-DH72
> MSI GT72 Dominator G-831
> MSI GT72 Dominator Pro G-034



They won't give anything above 970M for 150k INR.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Apr 30, 2016)

You can buy MSI GE62 6QF APACHE PRO

Windows 10 Home / Windows 10 Pro
Latest 6th Gen. Intel® Core™ i7 processor
NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 970M graphics with higher performance
17.3" TRUE FIREPOWER
NVMe M.2 SSD by PCIe Gen3 X4 up to 2200MB/s speed(optional)
The latest USB 3.1 SuperSpeed+ interface built in
USB Type-C reversible plug
Exclusive SHIFT technology boosts performance under controlled noise & temperature
Exclusive Cooler Boost 3 Technology
Nahimic Sound Technology delivering 360⁰ immersive audio experience
Audio Boost 2 enhancing the gaming headset sound detail and sound stage
Sound by Dynaudio system
True Color Technology for increased color contrast and greater image detail
SteelSeries Engine 3 with GameSense to personalize your play style
Keyboard by Steelseries with full color backlighting
Upgraded Killer Gigabit LAN Controller + Killer Shield + 802.11 ac
Xsplit Gamcaster 1 year free premium license for broadcasting, recording and sharing
Elegant brushed aluminum chassis, creating an ideal fusion of aesthetics and performance


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 30, 2016)

Contact azom system.
I would prefer them because of upgradability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't know, but the Alienware option available @160K sounds good. GTX 980 and good support. 
Dell Alienware gaming Laptop | online shopping price list in India | Compuindi

Edit: I guess Dell/Alienware is finally giving some sensible pricing options, if we take customs and everything into account. The SSD is PCIex based and the display is beautiful, according to the reviews. Moreover, my personal experience with Dell Premier/Pro support has been good; no questions asked complete display assembly change because of minor backlight bleeding in four days.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2016)

will you game at Ultra Settings on Laptop ?

if yes then 980 is the best choice


----------



## Neo (May 12, 2016)

yeah azom completely destroys other brands


----------

